

How to piss off, demoralize, and demotivate your team - bratfarrar
http://dandreamsofcoding.com/2014/02/19/how-to-piss-off-demoralize-and-demotivate-your-team/

======
ja27
I should write a book of what I've seen. Just a sampler:

\- Publically thank the team members for working so hard on a project but
leave one person off the list

\- Invite your entire team out for lunch but then ask for separate checks

\- Right after shipping a version, lay off the employee that put in the most
unpaid overtime on it

\- Publically announce that there wasn't enough money for bonuses for everyone
so only a few people got them

\- Heap praise on the developer that worked so many nights and weekends to get
his code fixed and ignore all the developers whose code worked right in the
first place

\- Schedule lunch time meetings and have the receptionist order lunch only for
yourself

\- Rebrand the product to something everyone laughs at like "PADS"

\- Cancel free sodas and water for developers but keep the well-stocked fridge
for sales, marketing and executives

\- Announce that the team will no longer be allowed to work from home, then
the next day announce that you're working from home

\- Have a pep rally type company conference and hand out "gold medals" to go
with the "we're all winners" theme. Except you run out of medals by the time
you get to the back rows where the developers are sitting. Also, make sure to
get bronze-colored medals, not gold.

~~~
bratfarrar
Hah! So awesome.

